# USB Disco Ball



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I know, what fun is this [said with extreme sarcasm]: http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=210683720&adid=17653&dcaid=17653

Just because you can build something, doesn't mean you should build something.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

ha ha, thats way worse than the USB powered WOOT-OFF rotating lights


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

w00t!! now geeks who never leave their mom's basement can pretend they're going out to the club! Bring on the anime-inspired techno music!


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I know, what fun is this [said with extreme sarcasm]: http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=210683720&adid=17653&dcaid=17653
> 
> Just because you can build something, doesn't mean you should build something.


 What?? Do you have something against Disco? 

Not a big seller I'm guessing since it's been marked down 75%.....

but hey people bought rocks as pets... so people WILL buy anything.:nono2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

*cancels order* 

:lol:


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Some of you Trekkies shouldn't throw stones... or photon torpedos... or whatever it is that you throw at Klingons and the like. :lol:


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

deltafowler said:


> Some of you Trekkies shouldn't throw stones... or photon torpedos... or whatever it is that you throw at Klingons and the like. :lol:


 So really ... how many Disco balls did you purchase??? And probably at the original $39.99...


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> So really ... how many Disco balls did you purchase??? And probably at the original $39.99...


Ha ha!
I actually didn't even bother following the link. I just found the social snobbery to be amusing.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Some of you Trekkies shouldn't throw stones... or photon torpedos... or whatever it is that you throw at Klingons and the like. :lol:


I would never post a picture of myself in a uniform like that. Does not mean I do not have one. as a matter of fact, it is red and black. (does that say anything)


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

yes. you're an expendable red-shirt.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dhhaines said:


> What?? Do you have something against Disco?
> 
> Not a big seller I'm guessing since it's been marked down 75%.....
> 
> but hey people bought rocks as pets... so people WILL buy anything.:nono2:


I put a rock I found in a box and said it was my pet rock, but I never bought one, that would be silly. :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> *cancels order*
> 
> :lol:


Ah man, I'm sorry, did I ruin your day?  :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Ha ha!
> I actually didn't even bother following the link. I just found the social snobbery to be amusing.


Crap, I need a dictionary, looking up social snobbery. :lol:

Seriously though, I hadn't thought about Rick Rolling anyone one, but I could see how that could happen in an instance like this one, ya know?


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I prefer Carameldanzen to rickrolling. it's by far more annoying.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have an idea -- USB-powered jumper cables.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Go home, Steve--er, Nick.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am home.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

xIsamuTM said:


> yes. you're an expendable red-shirt.


look closely at this picture










red and black shirt. pips. 
see my point. I have a red and black shirt like that


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, what were we discussing?


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, my captain is, was, and will always be kirk.

I stand byhind my original statment. He was out saving the galaxy when picards grandpappy was in pampiis.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

xIsamuTM said:


> Sorry, my captain is, was, and will always be kirk.
> 
> I stand byhind my original statment. He was out saving the galaxy when picards grandpappy was in pampiis.


Kirk's shirt was actually green, but the desilu cameras always made it look gold. (I had a green shirt once)

but look here! 









Kirk Also wore red. (in all the movies) (Due to that green shirt which looked gold)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Look if this is going to be a Trek thread, fine, whatever. 

I saw some of the original costumes back in the Smithsonian in 1992 and I recall the shirts not being as green as you think. They definitely had a cool tone to them but were in reality somewhere between olive and gold. Right in the middle.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Somewhere, in some dark basement corner, there's a guy with a USB disco ball laughing at you Trekkies for being such nerdy geeks. :lol:


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> Somewhere, in some dark basement corner, there's a guy with a USB disco ball laughing at you Trekkies for being such nerdy geeks. :lol:


!rolling!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Somewhere, in some dark basement corner, there's a guy with a USB disco ball laughing at you Trekkies for being such nerdy geeks. :lol:


At least its not that USB pole dancer... :nono2:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> I have an idea -- USB-powered jumper cables.


I'm not sure that would work entirely, and if so, it would be so slow.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sorry, what were we discussing?


To be honest, I was making a joke out of this USB Disco Ball thingy that is being sold on Buy.com. Considering no one has been offended by the sarcasm of it all, I suspect my mental approach to this was right on, and that it is silly, so this could be considered, by all intents and purposes, The Silly Thread.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Draconis said:


> At least its not that USB pole dancer... :nono2:


There's a USB Pole Dancer? Do you have a link <Scratching Inner Arm As If I Need Another Injection>?  :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> There's a USB Pole Dancer? Do you have a link <Scratching Inner Arm As If I Need Another Injection>?  :lol:


Thankfully the picture is Family-Friendly.

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/usb-pole-dancer-220912.php


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa, and I was thinking you were kidding, it is real. What is the current exchange rate anyway, I need one of those, _BAD_!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

smiddy said:


> I put a rock I found in a box and said it was my pet rock, but I never bought one, that would be silly. :lol:


Of course, you realize that if you take in a stray rock that you have the responsibility of having the rock neutered. I hope you did the responsible thing.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sorry, what were we discussing?


 This thread did seem to wander off to??????????? 

And to think it all started with a USB Disco Ball. :lol:


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Of course, you realize that if you take in a stray rock that you have the responsibility of having the rock neutered. I hope you did the responsible thing.


 Just wondering, but where does one take a rock to be neutered?

A geologist ?


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sorry, what were we discussing?


was there one?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Of course, you realize that if you take in a stray rock that you have the responsibility of having the rock neutered. I hope you did the responsible thing.


Man, I was so young back then, I was reckless and trite and had hippies as freinds so no, it was a rock with all its parts so it could express it self freely. Be free little rock, be free!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dhhaines said:


> Just wondering, but where does one take a rock to be neutered?
> 
> A geologist ?


How about a Geophysicist? Or maybe simply a Rock Hound?


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

smiddy said:


> dhhaines said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, but where does one take a rock to be neutered?
> ...


A spelunker! :lol:


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

now that that's been answered.... HOW do you neuter a rock? Heck, how do you determine gender?


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

xIsamuTM said:


> now that that's been answered.... HOW do you neuter a rock? Heck, how do you determine gender?


 Ask the rock?????? 

Wow.... how this thread has wandered... from Disco ball to rock neutering....

What's next?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

It is all about the balls anyway, right?


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

what if it's a sandstone?

I'm surprised the mods haven't moved this to the OT yet. this thread has been derailed like a south american train.


----------

